# Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!



## Naiuluj (14. Juni 2011)

*Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*

Crysis 2 Decimation Pack für Konsole und PC

Das Pack ist ein weiterer *DLC* für PC, XBOX360 und PS3-Spieler. 
Ab *wann? *Und *wie?*
Es ist ab sofort als Download im XBOX Marketplace oder für PC Spieler als Kauf unter den My-Crysis Menüpunkt Ingame verfügbar. Für PS3-Spieler erscheint die Erweiterung erst später, dazu gibts meinem Stand nach, noch kein genaues Veröffentlichungsdatum.



Kosten werden im Artikel nicht genannt, allerdings hat my-crysis User " {SS}Stormchas " im selbigen Artikel geschrieben: 





> It's $9.99 guys.


 Man kann also von *9,99€ *für Deutschland ausgehen.

*Was* bringts? 


*Zugriff auf neue Maps:*
5th Avenue
​Chasm
​Plaza
​Prism
​Apartments

*Neue Waffen:*
Rauchgranate
FY71 (Wie Sie alle Veteranen noch als Waffe der Südkoreaner aus Crysis/Warhead kennen )



Quelle: MyCrysis Decimation Pack


----------



## OSche (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*

Dachte das erste ist gefloppt und wenn ich grad so in den Serverbrowser seh, dann merk ich das Spiel ist ja halbtot . Da merkt man mal das EA keinen Deut besser ist als Activision, naja ich bleib bei Valve, die haben LAN-Server, freie DLCs und machen mehr Spaß.


----------



## ThorMaer (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*

ROFL 10€ für paar lausige Karten und satte 2 ich wiederhole *ZWEI  *Waffen.

Crytek, ihr seit unten durch 


Hoffentlich bietet computec den Abzockern von EA nicht länger eine so breite Werbeplattform.

@ derübermir:

Richtig, VALVE rockt, jahrelanger Support, alles kostenlos, keine DLC-Abzocke


----------



## Blackstacker (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*

das ist auch ne art ein Spiel kaputt zu machen vielen dank EA


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*

Naja, was habt ihr erwartet, ist doch vollkommen normal sowas.
Seid lieber froh, dass ihr euch die Maps und die Waffen nicht einzeln dazu kaufen müsst.


----------



## Pimp-OINK (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*

Lol für den blödesten Multiplayer des Jahres noch Geld ausgeben? 


Da sieht man ja nie einen Spieler........achja....heißt da Cloak Modus!


Pfft....früher hieß es Feiglinge...oder war das jetzt n Schnaps?


Da würd i lieber Crysis 1 oder Wars spielen.......



I seh schon...die verdienen zuwenig Kohle an den DLC und machen den DX11 Patch mitmal doch nur zum Kauf damit Geld rein kommt!


----------



## NeRo1987 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*

Ich sags mal so...: Crytek kann nun wirklich nicht mehr viel dafür denke ich, die entwickeln bestimmt im Auftrag von EA.
Auch meine ich, dass es Crytek selbst mittlerweile sehr peinlich ist, der DLC wurde weder angekündigt noch sonst etwas!

Von Crysis 2 hört man auch nicht mehr viel.. Crytek wartet auf den DX11 Release, welcher bestimmt nicht von EA sondern von Nvidia (als Techdemo) geordert wurde.

Und ja, meckert doch nicht.. Kauft euch einfach die DLC´s nicht und wartet bis die Maps mit dem Editor kostenlos für jeden verfügbar sind!
Ist ja klar dass EA vor Erscheinen des Editor/Sandbox noch Ihre restlichen Sachen "verhökern" will, ein paar Deppen gibt es immer...


----------



## Trefoil80 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*



rAveN_13 schrieb:


> Viel Spass an alle die Milch geben wollen.... P/L Witz Nr. 2 von Milktek



Sehe ich auch so !

Die sollen erstmal DX11 auf die Reihe bekommen...


----------



## H@buster (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*

das ist echt unter aller sau, ich weiß noch bei bad company 2, da hab ich n haufen maps für lau gekriegt und das spiel hatte schon von anfang an mehr als 5 waffen, die sich auch noch wirklich unterschiedlich gespielt haben.

seriously, das einzige, was im crysis 2 multiplayer gut ist, gabs auch schon im ersten teil.
unsichtbar machen und leute von hinten plätten.


crytek macht sich wirklich unbeliebt bei mir.


----------



## Naiuluj (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*

Ich muss selbst auch sagen, dass ich es eine absolute Frechheit von Crytek finde. 10$ oder € whatever, es ist ein Witz für ein paar Maps, für eine Waffe die sowieso meiner Meinung nach schon längst im Hauptspiel integriert sein sollte, zumindest für die Limited Edition Käufer, fünf Maps (die sich früher jeder selbst hätte erstellen können, wenn man etwas Ahnung hat :O) und eine RAUCHGRANATE ?! 
GENAU DAS war eigentlich auch mein Beweggrund diese News hier zu posten, allein schon weil es so  ist. Ich habs grade noch mal im MP gezockt, naja was heißt gezockt als ich nach ca. 5 disconnects und connection failed Meldungen mal drin.. Es enttäuscht mich als eingefleischter Crysis / WARHEAD Fan


----------



## Crazy-Guy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*

Ich würde glatt 20 Euro für eine DLC bezaheln bei dem sie den Power Struggle Modus und ein paar maps(Tarmac,Mesa,Beach,shore) mit releasen aber darauf kann ich wohl lange warten. 


Spiele ich halt weiter Crysis Wars mit 50 man servern,  >30 verschiedenen Fahrzeugen und richtigem feeling beim MP zocken anstatt Crysis 2 mit Minimaps, starren eintönigen kurzweiligen feeling und kaum abwechslung.
(Warum hat man der Community nicht das gegeben was sie will/sich schon selber gebaut hat?) 


Falls jemand einen mapdesigner braucht für für einen Powerstruggle mod schreibt mich hier an.


----------



## s|n|s (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*

Crysis 2 kommt erst wieder auf die Festplatte, wenn DX11 kommt.
Crysis2-Multiplayer stinkt!
Der DLC stinkt!


----------



## Hauptsergant (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*

Also noch ein "Minus" für Crysis 2


----------



## ToPPi (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*

Ich finde kostenpflichtige DLCs schrecklich, hätten sie mal lieber die Zeit in DX 11 investiert. Ist irgendwie schade, früher waren Spieleschmieden noch nicht so krass auf Cash ausgerichtet.


----------



## rAveN_13 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*

Mit meiner Entscheidung das Spiel erst gar nicht zu kaufen habe ich wohl alles richtig gemacht.

Zusammenfassend:
- 10 Std. Einzelspielerspielzeit
- kostenpflichtige Inhalte
- Kein DX 11
- Weniger offene Welt als C1
- subjektiv schlechtes P/L Verhältnis


----------



## KILLTHIS (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*

Crysis 2 war schon eher durchwachsen. Nun noch 10 Euro für etwas, was jeder Hobbymodder hinkriegt? Nee, danke.


----------



## redBull87 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*

Die 40 Euro für die 8-10h Spielzeit hätte ich mir sparen können...


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*

Dann hättest du es dir nicht kaufen sollen, es war schon durch Tests und Aussagen von Crytek klar, dass der SP nicht wirklich lang ist... Aber Hauptsache rum meckern....


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Dann hättest du es dir nicht kaufen sollen, es war schon durch Tests und Aussagen von Crytek klar, dass der SP nicht wirklich lang ist... Aber Hauptsache rum meckern....


 

Ist doch immer am einfachsten und so schlecht war der SP nun auch nicht


----------



## redBull87 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*

Oh entschuldige, habe noch die 3-4h MP in der Woche vergessen,
so jetzt kann ich wieder frei rummeckern


----------



## Rollora (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*



redBull87 schrieb:


> Oh entschuldige, habe noch die 3-4h MP in der Woche vergessen,
> so jetzt kann ich wieder frei rummeckern


ich habs ganz anders gemacht: nachdem ich Far Cry (1) geliebt hab, hab ich die Demo zu Crysis gezockt und als enttäuschung befunden.
Als ich es dann doch um 10€ gekauft hab, hat sich der Eindruck ins Gegenteil verwandelt und somit gleich gar nie C2 gekauft.
DX 11 würde für mich keinen Unterschied machen, weil Grafik kein Spiel macht und das DX11 Argument einfach nur lächerlich ist. Linearität, geringe Spielzeit oder schwacher MP schon eher


----------



## ThorMaer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*

Natürlich macht Grafik ein Spiel, ihr spielt doch alle in erster Linie neue Titel und nicht irgendwelche Games von 1996 oder 1997.
Ich jedenfalls hab kein Bock noch irgendwelche Steinzeitshooter zu zocken wenn ich gute (keine Mainstreamkacke) PC-Games mit aktueller Grafik haben kann.

2011 sollte ein Titel von einem angeblichen Top-Studio dann _mindestens_ auch den aktuellen DirectX bzw. Technikstand bieten können.


----------



## Pas89 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Natürlich macht Grafik ein Spiel, ihr spielt doch alle in erster Linie neue Titel und nicht irgendwelche Games von 1996 oder 1997.
> Ich jedenfalls hab kein Bock noch irgendwelche Steinzeitshooter zu zocken wenn ich gute (keine Mainstreamkacke) PC-Games mit aktueller Grafik haben kann.
> 
> 2011 sollte ein Titel von einem angeblichen Top-Studio dann _mindestens_ auch den aktuellen DirectX bzw. Technikstand bieten können.


 

Würde ich nur bedingt zustimmen, weil ich auch gerne noch alte Titel spiele und sogar aktuell z.B. genug Leute Minecraft spielen und das hat auch keine aktuelle Technik. Ok ist auch ein Indie Game, aber trotzdem beliebt, trotz eben dieses Mankos. Aber im Prinzip finde ich hast du Recht und man sollte schon erwarten können, dass ein neues Spiel auch die aktuelle Technik nutzt. 

Für mich zählt aber eher Spielspaß =/= Grafik


----------



## ThorMaer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*

Eine gute Grafik schließt Spielspaß aber nicht aus, eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall, auch trägt eine gute Grafik zur Atmosphäre bei, siehe Metro 2033, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. oder solche Titel...


----------



## Pas89 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 Decimation Pack - JETZT erhältlich!*

Natürlich schließt sich das nicht aus und darum freue ich mich auch auf BF3, weil es wahrscheinlich zum guten Gameplay ein tolle Grafik bieten wird.


----------

